# 

## zbycho0

Mam pytanie do osób, które etap docieplania maja za sobą i są w stanie podzielić sie dosdiadczeniami. Budowłem dom z pustaka ceramicznego ( hadykówki) i teraz przyszedł czas na docieplenie i elewację. Większość osób jakie mi doradzały proponowały styropian 12cm, natomiast chciałem się dowiedzieć czy jest sens dawać grubszy czyli 15cm... Większość producentów podaje najbardziej optymalne ocieplenie 12cm  jakoś nie spotkałem sie z 15cm a takim chciałbym docieplić dom. Prosze o informacje czy ma to sens, cena akurat nie robi mi tu różnicy, bo mam dojście do tańszego źródła...

----------


## chrobry

Ja bede chciał dać 15cm. W projekcie mam 12. Przy tych cenach myśle, że można się pokusić o 15cm.

----------


## Megana

Witaj. Zrobiliśmy ocieplenie 15cm na pustaki Porotherm Wienerbergera. Też miałem głosy ze 12 wystarczy, że 15 już nic nie zmienia. Jednak  biorąc poprawkę na rzeczywiste parametry styro i jakość prac ociepleniowych doszliśmy do wniosku że 15 będzie OK. I mamy 15  :smile:

----------


## Talbot

Spokojnie dawać 15cm.
Przy cenie styropianu w stosunku do całości kosztów elewacji to jest niezauważalna różnica.

Ja dałem 20cm, jak poszedłem zamawiać styro na składzie, to sie za głowę złapali po co mi to i ile to będzie kosztowac. Wieć na szybko przeliczyli jaka jest różnica w kosztach styro 10cm i 20 cm przy ocieplaniu całego domu. Wysżzo im, że ta różnica to około 3 500zł - przy założeniu że to oceiplenie ma służyć kilkadziesiąt lat, zasda im wiecej tym lepiej jest jak najbardziej słuszna.

Pozdrwiam

----------


## mikolayi

najpierw poszukaj zanim podpalisz pod kotłem...

----------


## profus

Także mam 15cm styro. Różnica w cenie śmieszna 12 a 15. A moje podejście było takie: lepiej coś zrobić na wyrost niż wykonawcy mówią, że coś wystarczy. (ogólnie tak do końca im nie ufam)

----------


## pierwek

dodam tylko że jak weźmiesz tani styropian o lambda =0,39 (piszę z głowy więc może coś w wartościach pokręcę) 15cm to będzie tak samo jakbyś ocieplił styropianem 12cm o lambda =0,32

Kiedyś to sobie przeliczałem  - niestety poniewczasie, jak już ociepliłem dom 15cm jakimś tanim styro (styropJAN)   :Confused:

----------


## madzioras

> dodam tylko że jak weźmiesz tani styropian o lambda =0,39 (piszę z głowy więc może coś w wartościach pokręcę) 15cm to będzie tak samo jakbyś ocieplił styropianem 12cm o lambda =0,32
> 
> Kiedyś to sobie przeliczałem  - niestety poniewczasie, jak już ociepliłem dom 15cm jakimś tanim styro (styropJAN)


Dokładnie tak jak pisze *pierwek*. 
Styropian styropianowi nierówny więc przy ociepleniu 15 cm tanim styropianem możesz mieć takie same lub nawet gorsze parametry niz przy ociepleniu 12 cm dobrym styro   :Roll:

----------


## darekzet

nie wiem jakiej wielkości masz dom a raczej powierzchnię elewacji ale różnica cenowa pomiędzy styropianem 12 a 15 cm to 3 zł na metrze kwadratowym

m3 styropianu fasadowego kosztuje około 100 zł ... 12cm pokryjesz 8,3 m2 a 15cm pokryjesz 6,7 m2

jeżeli np. masz 400 m2 elewacji to różnica w cenie styropianu wyniesie 1200 zł ... kleju, tynku, siatki itd. wyjdzie tyle samo ... robocizna też kosztuje tyle samo

----------


## zbigmor

Tak jak koledzy piszą:
1. Styropian styropianowi nie równy
2. Nigdy nie dowiesz się czy zmiana z 12 na 15cm była opłacalna. Możesz szacować, ale nigdy się nie dowiesz jak to będzie/było w rzeczywistości
3. Dla tych co piszą "śmieszna różnica w kosztach. Dawaj 15cm" napiszę "śmieszna różnica w kosztach. Dawajcie 20, 25...cm".

----------


## pierwek

no właśnie - jak się ma na koncie jeszcze 150-200k pln na wykańczanie to śmieszna ale jak się liczy już każdą złotówkę to zaczyna się wybierać tańsze materiały (cieńsze ocieplenie). Dlatego się skusiłem na tańszy styropian i byłem wtedy zadowolony z ceny bo sąsiad płacił chyba 30% drożej a teraz styropian już jest tańszy (ja kupowałem jakoś w czerwcu). 
Ale w sumie teraz też jestem zadowolony że mam to już za sobą  bo ocieplałem sam z moim ojcem (jakieś 300m2).

----------


## stefan_1961

> Tak jak koledzy piszą:
> 1. Styropian styropianowi nie równy
> 2. Nigdy nie dowiesz się czy zmiana z 12 na 15cm była opłacalna. Możesz szacować, ale nigdy się nie dowiesz jak to będzie/było w rzeczywistości
> 3. Dla tych co piszą "śmieszna różnica w kosztach. Dawaj 15cm" napiszę "śmieszna różnica w kosztach. Dawajcie 20, 25...cm".


Opór cieplny styropianu da się policzyć, skocz do architekta, on ci to na kartce wytłumaczy co i jak. Na porothermie optymalne jest jakies 20 cm dobregpo styropianu (najlepiej z grafitem, taki szary). To inwestycja na całe życie(domu) więc TU akurat nie odzczędzaj. Zaoszczędzisz na izolacji, zaplacisz w kosztach ogrzewania... - wybór nalezy do Ciebie...  :big grin:

----------


## darekzet

porównując styropian tej samej firmy o takiej samej lambdzie zwiększenie grubości ocieplenia z 12 do 15 cm zmniejsza współczynnik przenikania ciepła o około 20% więc wydaje mi się że korzyść będzie wymierna ... choć faktycznie nigdy tego się pewnie nie dowiemy

----------


## zbigmor

Nie napisałem, że nie będzie korzyści, ale że nie sposób jej określić. Obliczać można wiele rzeczy, ale wzrost izolacyjności ściany to nie jest to samo co obniżenie kosztów ogrzewania. Zostaje jeszcze dach, okna, drzwi, podłoga, sposób użytkowania i pewnie wiele innych rzeczy, które mają wpływ na koszt ogrzewania.
Papier wszystko zniesie.

----------


## Pan Roman

To już było  :smile:  podobnie jak to, że największe oszczędności robi się na etapie projektu  :smile:  Dochodzą tu jeszcze aspekty wizualne: czy dom nie będzie wyglądał jak bunkier - jak masz osadzone okna, czy nie będziesz miał parapetów jak rozbieg na Wielkiej Krokwi itd. Ja dałem 20cm i 15 cm w podcieniach ale zaplanowałem to wcześniej, dla różnicy 12-15 to może nie być aż tak znacząca różnica - dałbym więcej.
PR

----------


## darekzet

masz zupełną rację, każdy sam musi zastanowić się nad granicą opłacalności zwiększania grubości ocieplenia
choć wydaje mi się że jeżeli różnica cenowa jest niewielka to warto już teraz zainwestować w solidniejsze ocieplenie niż później żałować

----------


## stefan_1961

> Nie napisałem, że nie będzie korzyści, ale że nie sposób jej określić. Obliczać można wiele rzeczy, ale wzrost izolacyjności ściany to nie jest to samo co obniżenie kosztów ogrzewania. Zostaje jeszcze dach, okna, drzwi, podłoga, sposób użytkowania i pewnie wiele innych rzeczy, które mają wpływ na koszt ogrzewania.
> Papier wszystko zniesie.


Zakładam, że inwestor pomysli i o tym, o czym piszesz.   :big grin:  W końcu dom to suma elementów.

----------


## Darcy

Podpinam się pod temat, bo mam ten sam dylemat. Tyle że minimum, które rozważam, to 15 cm styropianu na Porotherm 25. Wykonawca mówi, że to spokojnie wystarczy, a lepiej doinwestować w ocieplenie podłogi i przede wszystkim stropu. Mamy dom parterowy (ok. 220 metrów zabudowy). Ja skłaniałabym się raczej do ocieplenia styropianem 20 cm. I sama nie wiem, co wybrać.   :Confused:  

I jeszcze pytanie laika - czy styropian 20 cm układa się w gotowych okładzinach grubości właśnie 20 cm, czy klei się je z dwóch cieńszych np. 10 cm?

----------


## stefan_1961

> Podpinam się pod temat, bo mam ten sam dylemat. Tyle że minimum, które rozważam, to 15 cm styropianu na Porotherm 25. Wykonawca mówi, że to spokojnie wystarczy, a lepiej doinwestować w ocieplenie podłogi i przede wszystkim stropu. Mamy dom parterowy (ok. 220 metrów zabudowy). Ja skłaniałabym się raczej do ocieplenia styropianem 20 cm. I sama nie wiem, co wybrać.   
> 
> I jeszcze pytanie laika - czy styropian 20 cm układa się w gotowych okładzinach grubości właśnie 20 cm, czy klei się je z dwóch cieńszych np. 10 cm?


Dla uniknięcia tzw. mostków cieplnych ukłdaj styropian w dwóch warstwach, np, 12 i 8 cm, tak, by łączenia płyt się nie pokrywały. Dla wykonawcy to oczywiście "utrudnienie", ale nie słuchaj go, bo ma w tym interes (mniej pracy)...
Druga sprawa: oczywiście, trzeba zainwestować też w ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie i dachu. Jeśli chcesz mieć dobrze izolowany dom, to (mnie więcej): na gruncie 25 - 30 cm styropianu, na dachu 30 cm wełny mineralnej lub waty szklanej (koniecznie w dwóch warstwach!). Pamietaj tez o oknach - nie daj sie namawiac na superdrogie, wystarczą przyzwoite pięciokomorowe o szybach 0,8 W.   :big grin:

----------


## edde

> Podpinam się pod temat, bo mam ten sam dylemat. Tyle że minimum, które rozważam, to 15 cm styropianu na Porotherm 25. Wykonawca mówi, że to spokojnie wystarczy, a lepiej doinwestować w ocieplenie podłogi i przede wszystkim stropu. Mamy dom parterowy (ok. 220 metrów zabudowy). Ja skłaniałabym się raczej do ocieplenia styropianem 20 cm. I sama nie wiem, co wybrać.   
> 
> I jeszcze pytanie laika - czy styropian 20 cm układa się w gotowych okładzinach grubości właśnie 20 cm, czy klei się je z dwóch cieńszych np. 10 cm?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/ociepleni...nu,t175551.htm

----------


## Darcy

Bardzo dziękuję!

----------


## bartolinixxx

> Mam pytanie do osób, które etap docieplania maja za sobą i są w stanie podzielić sie dosdiadczeniami. Budowłem dom z pustaka ceramicznego ( hadykówki) i teraz przyszedł czas na docieplenie i elewację. Większość osób jakie mi doradzały proponowały styropian 12cm, natomiast chciałem się dowiedzieć czy jest sens dawać grubszy czyli 15cm... Większość producentów podaje najbardziej optymalne ocieplenie 12cm  jakoś nie spotkałem sie z 15cm a takim chciałbym docieplić dom. Prosze o informacje czy ma to sens, cena akurat nie robi mi tu różnicy, bo mam dojście do tańszego źródła...


Jest sens. Pamiętaj żeby kleili ci styropian obwodowo plus kilka placków w środku, A NIE NA SAME PLACKI !!!! bo będzie ta izolacja nic nie warta. Będzie za nią wiało jakbyś nie dał styropianu w ogóle. Pamietaj, że wykonawca będzie cię usiłował oszukiwać jak nie będziesz patrzył na ręce. Zwracaj uwagę jak wtapiają siatke i narożniki. Czy wtapiają faktycznie, a nie przeciskają klej przez oczka. Inaczej popęka tynk.

----------


## zbycho0

Ok. dziękuje za informacje, nasówa mi sie jeszcze jedno pytanie, co przy takim styropianie z "poceniem się" ścian? Bo wydaje mi się że im styropian grubszy tym większe prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia właśnie takiego efektu   :Confused:

----------


## Pinok

Od tego żeby ściany się nie pociły to jest wentylacja, czy masz 2cm styro czy 20 to i tak żadna różnica.

----------


## wiaterwiater

> 12cm styropianu polecali w tamtym wieku, dzisiaj minimum to 15, a norma to 20, a są nawet na tym forum tacy co dają 30cm


No i popatrzcie co to się porobiło przez te pierwsze 10 lat XXI wieku. Z 12cm styropianu skoczyliśmy na 30cm. 18cm w 10 lat? Jak szybko nie wymyślą czegoś lepszego od styropianu, to na początku przyszłego wieku, szczytem mody będzie półtorametrowy parapet.     :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Pinok

Przy takim ociepleniu największe straty są przez wentylację, więc to jest następny krok w zmniejszaniu ucieczki ciepła, czyli wentylacja z odzyskiem.

----------


## stefan_1961

> Ok. dziękuje za informacje, nasówa mi sie jeszcze jedno pytanie, co przy takim styropianie z "poceniem się" ścian? Bo wydaje mi się że im styropian grubszy tym większe prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia właśnie takiego efektu


Nie wierz w legendy o "oddychaniu" ścian. Ściany płuc nie maja i nie oddychaja. Na mur-beton.

----------


## orko

> Przy takim ociepleniu największe straty są przez wentylację, więc to jest następny krok w zmniejszaniu ucieczki ciepła, czyli wentylacja z odzyskiem.


I jest jeszcze parę innych kroków ...

----------


## yaro672

> Napisał zbycho0
> 
> Większość producentów podaje najbardziej optymalne ocieplenie 12cm  jakoś nie spotkałem sie z 15cm a takim chciałbym docieplić dom
> 
> 
> coś ci się musiało mocno pomylić, 12cm styropianu polecali w tamtym wieku, dzisiaj minimum to 15, a norma to 20, a są nawet na tym forum tacy co dają 30cm
> 
> Ps zgodnie z WT-2009 ściana musi mieć minimum U=0,3 czyli 12 cm styropianu oznacza w praktyce wyłącznie spełnienie minimum budowlanego



Na stronie Termo Organiki jest kalkulator do obliczenia U ściany. W/g nich przy zastosowaniu 12 cm styro o lambdzie 0,040 na pustak ceramiczny poryzowany 30 cm otrzymujemy współczynnik 0,22. Więc mysle ze to calkiem przyzwoity wynik

----------


## orko

Ufasz kalkulatorom?
Ciekawe czy kalkulator ten policzył także wszystkie spoiny pomiędzy pustakami?
Ciekawe również co ze szczelinami pomiędzy styropianowymi płytami.
Będziesz miał tyle czasu, żeby wszystkie obejrzeć i opianować?
Ciekawe również czy ufasz wykonawcom: Panie tak się buduje ... 6 placków na płytę i pac na ścianę.
Jak widać jest wiele czynników, które obniżają wartość U dla ściany.
Pierwsza bariera którą trzeba pokonać to 15 cm.
10 cm jest dla naszego portfela a pozostałe 5 na pokrycie błędów naszych paproków - budowlańców. 
Prawda jakie to proste?

----------


## yaro672

Biorąc pod uwagę te spoiny i niechlujstwo wykonawcow zakładam że strace jakieś 10% na lambdzie , to i tak zostaje całkiem przyzwoity wynik.  :big grin:

----------


## Sandacz

coraz cześciej się spotykam, na budowach ze styro grubości 20 cm, moim zdaniem 15 jest wartością optymalną, niemniej dwudziestki bywają coraz śmielej.

----------


## wiaterwiater

> 10 cm jest dla naszego portfela a pozostałe 5 na pokrycie błędów naszych paproków - budowlańców.
> Prawda jakie to proste?


A szanowny orko, to paprok od czego? Warto wiedzieć gdzie uważać.  :Lol:

----------


## roberts78

Ludzie .Na dzień dzisiejszy to w zupełności wystarczy 15cm.A ocieplanie 20 cm i więcej to nie iwestycja w przyszłość.  
     Za 10-15 lat to będziemy ocieplać styrodurem lub innymi matreriałami o większej izolacyjności od styropianu ,bo grubość styropianu powyżej 15 będzie rodzić problemy.Policzcie sobie ile ton wisi na styropianie kleju i tynku.
    Przyszłość to tańsze i ekologiczne źródła energii a nie grubość izolacjii, na które jak nie przejdzie świat  to będziemy mieli kryzys jakich mało(jedyny kraj który to chyba rozumie od lat to Szwajcaria).
  Do tego czasu polacy będą zrywać te styropiany i wymieniać na cieplejsze izolatory.
    Jak pompy ciepła , solary, ogniwa, wiatraki itp itd  i nne nie wymyślone może jeszcze metody stana się na tyle powszechne to ludzie będą się śmiali z tych styro-bunkrów. 
  Warto jeszcze nadmienić że przecieplenie budynku rodzi problemy z wilgocią. Znam osobe która ma 30cm na scianch i fundamencie, 50cm wełny na poddaszu, rekuperacje z wymiennikiem gruntowym i podłogowe elektryczne .
     Płaci za dogrzewanie domu z reku(tak to trzeba nazwać)450 zł za prąd.Ale ma problem z wilgocia bo ma cały czas temp 21* c i jest zimno, a próbując usunąć tą wilgoć robi się >24*c i jest za gorąco i sucho.Okna ma montowane na zewnątrz ściany w warstwie ocieplenia a dom wygląda i tak jak  fort.

   Także nie słuchać handlarzy i kierować sie swoim rozumem to nie będziemy musieli zabierac tych styro ze soba do grobu wraz z marnymi emeryturami z którymi nie utrzymamy i tak domu ocieplonego nawet 50cm .

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Nie dotyczy Polski, ale trend jest ogólnoświatowy. Wykres wygląda niewinnie, ale lekki wzrost krzywej to setki złotych rocznie więcej za ogrzewanie.

----------


## roberts78

[QUOTE=mpoplaw;4492801]głupoty piszesz nie z tej ziemi:
po pierwsze jako użytkownik ekologicznych wiatraków oraz paneli solarnych z przyjemnością ci je odsprzedam żebyś na własnej skórze doświadczył jakie wielkie to jest badziewie, i jak mało jest z tego wymiernego pożytku
a po drugie na tym forum jest jeden user który ma taki dom jak opisałeś, na jego ogrzewanie zużywa w porywach do 100zł/miesiąc, całą budowę udokumentował zdjęciami, chętnie odpowiada na wszelkie pytania, jemu napisz jakie to postawił badziewie, albo że oszukuje na fakturach za prąd, bo powinien płacić minimum 450zł/miesiąc
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%BCytkuj%C4%99[/QUOTE

Mówiąc 450zł miałem na mysli właśnie sezon grzewczy.To że solary za obecna cene to pomyłka to doskonale wiem, wiatraki również (zysk niewspólmierny do inwestycjii).Pompa ciepła również bo prąd do jej zasilania pochodzi ze spalania węgla.
My jako uzytkownicy domów to możemy kupowac cuda i bogacić tych co to sprzedają a oszczędności z tego żadne
.
Pozostaje nam narazie ocieplać.
Dlaczego dom pasywny do którego podałes link nie jest ocieplony styrodurem?
Bo zwrot inwestycji trwałby do śmierci, a przynajmiej okres po którym była by to juz technologia przestarzała.
Zgadzam się 450 zł to mało ale to narazie nie oszczędność tylko zwrot inwestycji.
I kółko się zamyka .

----------


## fubek84

A od kiedy to styrodur jest cieplejszy od dobrego styropianu???
chyba coś ci się kolego pokićkało droższe nie znaczy lepsze!
Styrodur tak ale dlatego że wodoodporny i twardszy  a nie że cieplejszy

STYRODUR XPS  Współczynnik Lambda:	0,035 [W/m.K]

A styropian dobrej klasy nawet 0,031
piana pur 0,028

----------


## roberts78

Jak dobrze poszukasz to znajdziesz  0.022 [w/m.k]

----------


## PatiJ

Witam

W związku że stoję przed ociepleniem na zewnątrz domu mam pytania:

Dom jest parterowy, zbudowany z gazobetonu Solbet 24cm grubości. Pod posadzką 15cm dobrego styropianu, ocieplenie dachu 35cm wełny 039 /większość metrażu jest po sam dach i z tąd lepiej go dociepliłem/. 

Czy dawać styropian na zewnątrz grubości 15 czy 20cm? W zeszłym roku planowałem 15 ale teraz się zastanawiam...

Zakup będzie tu:

h**p://www.genderka.pl/pl/galeria/17/sciany-/-fasady.html

Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy dać lambde 038 czy 032. 


pozdrawiam

----------


## maxus79

witam 
mam pytanie  

w projekcie mam styropian 
15 cm  na sciane  
10cm w podlodze  
w dachu 15+5 cm welny  
chcialbym zmienic  na 
 20cm na sciane 
 20cm  w podloge 
w dach 20+10 cm welny

 dom z poddaszem uzytkowym 110 m 2 +  30 m2 garaz z kotlownia 
w domu bedzie kominek i kotlownia  na paliwo stale 

czy w takim przypadku trzeba  wprowadzac zmiany w projekcie ?

prosze o odpowiedz pozdrawiam

----------


## noc

Zamierzasz poczynić pozytywne zmiany ale zrób nieco inaczej.
Pod dach dodaj 10 cm wełny, nawet kosztem podłogi. Tam możesz poprzestać na 15, jeśli chciałbyś oszczędzić.
Tylko po co Ci kocioł na paliwa stałe w domu, który chcesz tak docieplić?
Jeśli masz gaz, to rozważ grzanie CO+CWU. Instacja z kotłem gazowym wyjdzie taniej niż z kotłem na ekogroch czy pellet. Co prawda paliwo gazowe będzie kosztować więcej o kilkaset zł rocznie ale komfort zupełnie inny. A miesięcznie różnica będzie wynosić 30-50 zł. Czy warto za te parę zł, być całorocznym palaczem we własnym domu i jeszcze truć okolicę.
Pompa ciepła także byłaby dobrą alternatywą. Jeśli izolacja będzie wykonana sumiennie, to będziesz potrzebował pompy ok. 6-9kW (pokaże dobre OZC). Zaletą takiej pompy jest niska ceny. Czy znajdziesz kocioł na paliwa stałe tej mocy? Palenie na 40-50% mocy spowoduje wiele problemów i szybkie złomowanie kopciucha.
Do Tego domu nie NADAJE się kocioł na paliwa stałe.
Gaz albo prąd (pompa ciepła) będzie najlepszym wyjściem.

----------


## kater-acme

Też miałem w projekcie po 15 cm na ścianach - dałem 20, i to lepszego. Zmianę zgłosiłem do projektanta, ale uwag nie miał.

ALE ALE - sprawdź czy te ekstra 5 cm nie spowoduje Ci, że np. krokwie nagle nie położą się na ścianie. Obrazek niżej pokazuje o co chodzi mi w tym bełkocie.


Ewentualnie zamiast 20 cm 040 możesz dać powiedzmy 15 cm 035, czy coś w tym stylu. U spokojnie sobie policzysz. Bonus taki, że masz tak jak chciałeś, czyli cieplej, ale oszczędzasz miejsce. To samo co do podłogi i dachu. Z posadzką oczywiście poinformuj o tym murarza, żeby Ci poziom odpowiednio wyciągnął bo Ci się później okna nie zmieszczą albo będziesz miał 2,40 w salonie  :big tongue: 

Wełna 20 + 5 ?? A miejsce na wentylację zostawiłeś? Krokwie masz jakie? 20 x 8 cm? To wtedy dajesz 18 cm między krokwie + ile tam chcesz jako drugą warstwę.

Kotłownia na stałe na 110 m2? Znajdziesz Ty taki malutki piecyk? Jak chociażby średnio ten domek ocieplisz to Ci pewnie wyjdzie z OZC 7-8 kW. To nawet najmniejszy 1F kondensat jest sporo za duży na to (12 kW). W dodatku marnować powierzchnię na kotłownię osobną? Tak tylko pytam, nie jeż się  :wink:

----------


## maxus79

kotlownia jest w garazu przylegajacego do budynku zdjecie ponizej wiec w domu i tak niemarnuje miejsca na kotlownie



ale sprawa warta przemyslenia czytalem nawet watki zeby pradem ogrzewac jak sie dobrze ociepli 

w projekcie sa krokwie 8/18 cm  wiec niewiem czy sie da zrobic 30 cm ocieplenie ?

----------


## kater-acme

No to wełna 15 cm między krokwie, a na krokwie możesz dać 5 cm, 7,5 (8 w sumie) cm, 10 cm, 15 cm itd. Najwyżej dasz nieco wyższą ścianę kolankową żeby skosy za nisko nie zjechały. Albo wełnę 032-033.

Domek prawie identyczny frontem do mojego  :smile:  Ino u mnie wyszło 135 m2 użytkowej. I dałem garaż nieco szerszy - w środku 4 m, brama 2,7 x 2,3. Nie żebym planował tam parkować Cadillaca Fleetwood, ale w sumie kto wie  :wink:

----------


## maxus79

ja rowniez mam 4 m szeroki w srodku garaz  bo w projekcie bylo chyba 3,2 m  wiec powiekszylem   :smile: 
scianke kolankowa mam 130 cm a jak ty masz ?



w kuchni planuje od salonu  kominek a z drugiej strony  piekarnik  od kuchni  

masz moze jakies zdjecia  lub link do  twojego projektu ?

----------


## kater-acme

Nie pamiętam w sumie ile mam kolankowej  :sad:  Dałem 1 wiersz Silki więcej niż w projekcie, ale ile wyszło to nie pamiętam...

Projekt to http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/forkida/ - z paroma zmianami: na dole z tyłu nie ma podcienia ale większa jadalnia, a na górze lekka kombinacja z łazienką. Projekt taki bo stety/niestety pracuję na miejscu i muszę mieć na dole jakiś gabinecik, od frontu. Ustawienie chałupy też jak u Ciebie, od frontu dokładnie wschód, a taras będzie centralnie na zachodzie.

----------


## maxus79

no to jak to jest z tymi zmianami grubosci ocieplenia czy trzeba to w projekcie tez zmieniac ?
czy wystarczy jak tylko kierownik budowy w dzienniku wpisze zmiany   ?

niechce juz podnosic scianki kolankowej 130 cm wystarczy aby  zachowac proporcje

----------


## laskim

Ja w projekcie miałem 12 na ścianach, 10 w podłodze i 25 skosy. Będzie 20 na ścianach 15 podłoga i 35 skosy. W projekcie byl gaz a bedzie pompa ciepła gruntowa. Mam dobrą znajoma w starostwie i powiedziała żebym sie nie przejmował grubością izolacji bo to nie jest istotna zmiana byle bym nie wszedł za blisko granicy z sąsiadem. To samo tyczy się źródła ogrzewania.  Jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie to trzeba kilka zmian wpisać w dzienniku budowy i certyfikacie energetycznym.

----------


## maxus79

ok dzieki 
w takim razie  u mnie bedzie zmiana na  20 cm sciana -20cm podloga-30cm dach
wiem ze ogrzewanie gazem bedzie wygodniejsze   ale chce miec cos co wychodzi najtaniej  mimo ze bedzie trzeba to obslugiwac

mieszkam  w gorach wiec mam  dojscie do tanszego drewna  wiec tym tez bym mogl palic chociaz w kominku 

czy 20 cm styro w podloge to oplacalne przy  kotle na paliwo stale   czy moze wystarczy 15 cm ?

----------


## drapek

*maxus79* - skoro kładziesz 20cm na ścianę to połóż przynajmniej 20cm w podłogę. W dach bym dał 35-40cm, więc jeśli masz miejsce to dołóż te 5-10cm. Tym bardziej że kosztowo nie wyjdzie to wiele drożej.

----------


## מרכבה

> No to wełna 15 cm między krokwie, a na krokwie możesz dać 5 cm, 7,5 (8 w sumie) cm, 10 cm, 15 cm itd. Najwyżej dasz nieco wyższą ścianę kolankową żeby skosy za nisko nie zjechały. Albo wełnę 032-033.


 między krokwie 15 cm , pod 10cm to minimum .. 5cm mało ..
obojętnie jakiej wełny, liczy się całokształt, ani sucha wełna ..
oraz ściana szczytowa .. jak zaznaczałeś ...

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C4%85cej/page3 tu szerzej opisałem problem ..

----------


## maxus79

ok tak zrobie dam tez 20 w podloge  

u mnie sia krokwie 8x18 cm  wiec chyba moge dac (3 cm wentylacja ) 15 cm pod krokwie i 15 cm na krokwie czyli bylo by 30 cm 

bylo by ok ?

----------


## GraMar

> Ja w projekcie miałem 12 na ścianach, 10 w podłodze i 25 skosy. Będzie 20 na ścianach 15 podłoga i 35 skosy. W projekcie byl gaz a bedzie pompa ciepła gruntowa. Mam dobrą znajoma w starostwie i powiedziała żebym sie nie przejmował grubością izolacji bo to nie jest istotna zmiana byle bym nie wszedł za blisko granicy z sąsiadem. To samo tyczy się źródła ogrzewania.  Jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie to trzeba kilka zmian wpisać w dzienniku budowy i certyfikacie energetycznym.


Jeśli w projekcie już jesteś na minimalnej odległości od granicy działki- to jednak radzę uważać na tych ścianach...
Poza tym zmiana grubości ocieplenia to zmiana wielkości zabudowy i podlega pod wykonanie projektu zamiennego

----------


## maxus79

hmm  odleglosci mam ok najblizej plotu to 5 m 
gorzej z ta pow zabudowy  ile moze kosztowac taki projekt zamienny ?

----------


## GraMar

> hmm  odleglosci mam ok najblizej plotu to 5 m 
> gorzej z ta pow zabudowy  ile moze kosztowac taki projekt zamienny ?


Jeśli masz już wykonany projekt, plan zagospodarowania działki i pozwolenie na budowę to zostało szukać mądrej ekipy do postawienia murów.

Mądrej, aby zmniejszyła Ci ściany zewnętrzne nie rozwalając np przeliczenia schodów i innych ważnych wymiarów wewnątrz budynku.
Powodzenia   :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> pod krokwie i 15 cm na krokwie czyli bylo by 30 cm 
> 
> bylo by ok


 ponad przeciętnie - jeśli chodzi o 30cm

A co do izolacji to zmiana jej grubości w nowobudowanym domu = zmiana projektu ...

----------


## link2jack

Będziesz miał ogarniętego geodete to nie bedziesz miał problemów z powierzchnią zabudowy.

----------


## maxus79

ok czyli bedzie trzeba  z geodeta poogadac   :smile:

----------


## GraMar

> Będziesz miał ogarniętego geodete to nie bedziesz miał problemów z powierzchnią zabudowy.


Piszesz o geodecie do wykonania inwentaryzacji powykonawczej potrzebnej do otrzymania pozwolenia na użytkowanie?

----------


## link2jack

> Piszesz o geodecie do wykonania inwentaryzacji powykonawczej potrzebnej do otrzymania pozwolenia na użytkowanie?


Tak - to mam na myśli

----------

